# Gambian pouched rat?



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

I seen these on tv and I'm very interested! Has anybody had any experience with these or have these currently? They are fascinating! I think I'd like one, I've always rescued pets except my 2 babies so I'm thinking when all my rats eventually pass I'm going to get a pet I want (no doubt I'll still have rescues, I always have for most of my life). So I'm thinking some Gambian rats or a serval cat, or both! Also are Gambian rats just like regular standard rats? The programme I watched this one was 5 years old and gave his owner a pretty vicious bite! But no wonder, she kept picking him up by the tail, silly woman!


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

The only Gambian pouched rat i know of played Ben in the remake of Willard, so apparently as smart and trainable as a standard rat. I know the movie showed him picked up by the tail too, which revolted me. Film makers obviously knew what rats can be trained for as far as tricks go, but not about care.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

There's actually a member, Crezzard, who has a pouchy. They're in England though. There used to be a ban on them in the states but it's been removed for some time now. They're very expensive and they have to have a diet of fresh fruits and veggies, they can't live off Oxbow like normal fancys.


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

They are extremely smart. Can be a good pet in the right home. They are not domesticated like our rats however and will not be as easy an undertaking. They are not going to be as docile and you may have more aggression and fear issues than our guys. They are also going to be more destructive just by the size difference. You also can not keep males together they will be very aggressive to each other. they seem to be more of a one person type pet as well. They are not as open to new people they do not know. Plus side they do live quite a bit longer than our guys do.


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys! I'm very interested in them but it will be a good while before I decide to get one, my rats are trouble enough lol! I automatically assumed they would be social as our guys, so that's interesting. My rats pretty much have a fruit and veg diet as it is, they get more human food than rat food if I'm honest, nice and healthy though. I also like the idea of a ferret, but I heard they can be pretty stinky!


----------



## MaryLiz (Jun 15, 2014)

I was going to mention that they were not legal as pets in the US, but then read what Hey-Fey said about the ban being lifted. I've always thought they were very cool animals as well but didn't know a lot about them.


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

Ferret smell really isnt bad if you feed them the right diet and have them spayed/neutered. I recommend letting males reach maturity before neutering. Females need to be spayed prior because they do not leave heat without being bred, meaning they will become anemic and die. Descenting is a complete myth as far as their smell, all that does is keep them from poofing. Much less poignant than a skunk, but rather like a strong fart. They will only do that if they are very alarmed. I would consider it a very unnecessary surgery and takes away any defense they have if they were to get out of your home.

Keep their areas clean as you would any other pet. Not many ferrets really mark, unless you have an unfixed male so that smell is not there. Poo is closer to a dog than a rat however so grosser. I just dump the whole thing every other to every day depending on need. Since they pee in as well, usually at the same time the litter box doesn't seem like anything you will want to scoop. 

Diet is very important with them they are prone to a whole host of ailments and many are related to diet. I don't recommend getting one if you even for a sec think you will give it up. They are prone to ulcers and I can't tell you how many were very sad without their family and had to be hand fed for months or they just wouldn't eat.

They are little jesters and a whole lot of fun to be around.


----------



## Roonel (Jan 27, 2014)

See this link about the awesome things that Gambian pouched rats are being trained to do - detect landmines and sniff out tuberculosis! http://www.apopo.org/en/ So they're obviously bright animals.
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

Oooooh! Thanks for the info, I've researched a little into ferrets and know they are a lot if hard work especially their diet. But by the time I'm looking into them I'll have a lot more info, can't see myself being without rats now though as they are a huge part of my life! Thanks


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

I don't know if I would want to own one, maybe under the right circumstances, but they are super cool animals for sure.


----------

